# Need to ship stuff from U.S to Mexico - DHL? or who should i use?



## froggie

Hi - i just ordered some beads and jewelry making supplies on the internet and had them shipped to me in mexico via us mail and the envelopes arrived empty/opened. I also ordered some fabric swatches of material I designed and they never arrived. I would like to try re-ordering beads, jewelry supplies and jewelry making tools and am wondering how I should have them sent to me - has anyone had luck with receiving packages here? I don't want to continue spending money on items that don't arrive and i would rather not spend the airfare to fly to the U.S.

Also when i order online the vendors usually can not send DHL or custom preferences so i would probably need to have them sent to a family member and ask them to repackage the items and send them to me. 

Please let me know if any of you have had success with receiving packages here and who you use - DHL/UPS/FEDEX.


----------



## FHBOY

There are various solutions to this with info here in the FORUM. You can use the SEARCH function to get more results but...one of the solutions is to use a firm that ships to an address in the US, in Laredo I believe) and then once or twice a week, that company brings the mail to you in Mexico. I am not that versed in it as I am not there yet.

Welcome to the Forum, keep posting! :clap2:



froggie said:


> Hi - i just ordered some beads and jewelry making supplies on the internet and had them shipped to me in mexico via us mail and the envelopes arrived empty/opened. I also ordered some fabric swatches of material I designed and they never arrived. I would like to try re-ordering beads, jewelry supplies and jewelry making tools and am wondering how I should have them sent to me - has anyone had luck with receiving packages here? I don't want to continue spending money on items that don't arrive and i would rather not spend the airfare to fly to the U.S.
> 
> Also when i order online the vendors usually can not send DHL or custom preferences so i would probably need to have them sent to a family member and ask them to repackage the items and send them to me.
> 
> Please let me know if any of you have had success with receiving packages here and who you use - DHL/UPS/FEDEX.


----------



## TundraGreen

froggie said:


> Hi - i just ordered some beads and jewelry making supplies on the internet and had them shipped to me in mexico via us mail and the envelopes arrived empty/opened. I also ordered some fabric swatches of material I designed and they never arrived. I would like to try re-ordering beads, jewelry supplies and jewelry making tools and am wondering how I should have them sent to me - has anyone had luck with receiving packages here? I don't want to continue spending money on items that don't arrive and i would rather not spend the airfare to fly to the U.S.
> 
> Also when i order online the vendors usually can not send DHL or custom preferences so i would probably need to have them sent to a family member and ask them to repackage the items and send them to me.
> 
> Please let me know if any of you have had success with receiving packages here and who you use - DHL/UPS/FEDEX.


A few months ago, I ordered a computer. I ordered it on the Apple Mexico web site. It was shipped from the US via UPS. Arrived with no problem. Last month, I renewed my passport at the US Consulate in Guadalajara. It was shipped via MultiPack, a Mexican company. According to their web site, they have been acquired by Fedex. The passport arrived in 8 days. The consulate told me it would be two to three weeks.


----------



## FHBOY

TundraGreen said:


> A few months ago, I ordered a computer. I ordered it on the Apple Mexico web site. It was shipped from the US via UPS. Arrived with no problem. Last month, I renewed my passport at the US Consulate in Guadalajara. It was shipped via MultiPack, a Mexican company. According to their web site, they have been acquired by Fedex. The passport arrived in 8 days. The consulate told me it would be two to three weeks.


Good to know. Maybe international mail/package delivery is improving. But, is the service I described still a good/better alternative?


----------



## michmex

*Shipping*

Mexico along with China has some of the more restrictive and cumbersome customs regulations, procedures and processes. As such, many vendors do not ship to Mexico. Shipments that are or could be considered of a commercial nature receive a lot of attention here. Jewelry is often restricted under the tariffs and regulations of the shippers.

Shipping of the items you mention would require a commercial invoice(s) in both Spanish and English. A customs declaration that includes the proper harmonized customs code(s) may also be required. Country of origin also enters in as items of Chinese origin are not especially liked by the Mexican officials. Other documents may be required depending upon your shipper.

I have used the U. S. Postal Service for sending documents lately. They are by far the most economical, especially when using their flat rate boxes and envelopes. They will take from 10-25 days depending upon place of shipping. Delivery by MexPost has been very efficient. Delays seems to occur at USA outbound inspection as well as at Mexican customs.

DHL seems to have the best relations with Mexican customs. My company used them for overnight shipping. Their offices can be difficult to find in the USA.

I have used FedEx to send electronics as well as documents to Mexico. They have the best on-line tools and have offices throughout the USA. Even with my own account and associated discount they are now very expensive. Delivery of a LCD TV was made in Mexico in 3 days from Michigan.

I have not personally used UPS. I investigated using them several years ago (2007) but found FedEx to have better service at a slightly lower cost.

The nature of the items you are sending will increase the scrutiny of Mexican customs as well as the possibility of theft. Personally, I would bring these items into Mexico on my person or would try to find a local supplier.


----------



## conklinwh

FHBOY said:


> There are various solutions to this with info here in the FORUM. You can use the SEARCH function to get more results but...one of the solutions is to use a firm that ships to an address in the US, in Laredo I believe) and then once or twice a week, that company brings the mail to you in Mexico. I am not that versed in it as I am not there yet.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum, keep posting! :clap2:


We use local device out of San Miguel, La Conexion, that as FHBOY said has a Laredo TX address and drives in the mail/packages. I do remember a post earlier this year from someone in QRO that knew of a more generic service, MailBox. etc. I believe.


----------



## tepetapan

froggie said:


> Hi - i just ordered some beads and jewelry making supplies on the internet and had them shipped to me in mexico via us mail and the envelopes arrived empty/opened. I also ordered some fabric swatches of material I designed and they never arrived. I would like to try re-ordering beads, jewelry supplies and jewelry making tools and am wondering how I should have them sent to me - has anyone had luck with receiving packages here? I don't want to continue spending money on items that don't arrive and i would rather not spend the airfare to fly to the U.S.
> 
> Also when i order online the vendors usually can not send DHL or custom preferences so i would probably need to have them sent to a family member and ask them to repackage the items and send them to me.
> 
> Please let me know if any of you have had success with receiving packages here and who you use - DHL/UPS/FEDEX.


 DHL works the best in our area with to your door service 6 days a week. FedEx rarely delivers but always shows up at the ADO bus station about 7 minutes away, they will call when it arrives if they have a number. The UPS guy dropped the ball, they refused to redeliver and we had to drive 2 hours to the distribution center to pick up our package. That was the first and last time we used them.
I expect every area is different, depending on local management at their centers.


----------



## DNP

tepetapan said:


> DHL works the best in our area with to your door service 6 days a week. FedEx rarely delivers but always shows up at the ADO bus station about 7 minutes away, they will call when it arrives if they have a number. The UPS guy dropped the ball, they refused to redeliver and we had to drive 2 hours to the distribution center to pick up our package. That was the first and last time we used them.
> I expect every area is different, depending on local management at their centers.


And your area is....?

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## TundraGreen

DNP said:


> And your area is....?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Catemaco, Veracruz according to the Location field in the message header. For people who have filled out their profile it is easy, and interesting, to see where they are located.


----------



## tepetapan

TundraGreen said:


> Catemaco, Veracruz according to the Location field in the message header. For people who have filled out their profile it is easy, and interesting, to see where they are located.


 I wish everyone would at least fill out that part of the profile. Some people have Timbuktu as a location but write like they have lived in Mexico for years. It makes it hard to decide if they really know what they are writing about or just just acting like they do from reading forums.
Myself, 10 years full time in Catemaco.


----------

